# Need advice: Stubborn Nemo refuses to "drop it"



## GNmom (Jun 15, 2010)

Nemo (14 weeks) can "leave" almost every thing, even if I put his favorite bully stick inches from his nose. But if I let him have something, be it a bottle, leaf, whatever, he wouldn't "drop" it. 

In sunday's puppy class, the trainer let him "take" a stuffed toy in order to train him to "drop it". He didn't let go for at least 3 minutes. We tried all kinds of treat, toys. Then he started running around, we stepped on the lease to stop him. The trainer then sat down and held him in her arms, ... Everything... he just wouldn't let go. Finally without any bait, he let go and immediately peed on the floor.

The trainer said she had never seen such stubborn puppy. I need to train him harder. Any suggestion how? I've never owned a dog before.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

You have to find a high value treat that he really loves and will trade for. I am sure you can find something either food or toys. Then that is the thing you use to get him to leave or trade for.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Did you use food in class?

And due to the trainers response... you need to find someone else... this is NOT stubbornness (and really, I would doubt any "professional" saying that....). 

This will NOT get better over time and it WILL get worse if you try to physically pull items out of his mouth.

Find his move favorite food in the world. Find the most boring item in the world. Have him on leash. Give him the item, hold the other side. Hold it as still as possible, ideally you hold it with two hands and you have a helper ready with food. Just wait. Watch TV or have a conversation with your helper. Wait. When he DOES let go... Immediately shower him, scatter LOTS of little pieces of food on the floor, or feed him canned food, a teaspoon at a time...5-10 times. Make it a big deal. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. And then with a different item. And a different.

I did NOT do this when my dog was a puppy ...and he soon learned that I would tug items away from him and he started holding on for 1.5 HOURS at a time without letting go. I could throw steak and bacon and put cats on his head and throw higher value toys and treats. It's taken forever to change his behavior and I've ended up meeting a few other dogs like this too... it's NOT about being stubborn...it's about innate motor patterns that aren't functioning properly. We CAN train a different response...and make it better or worse. If you act now.... 3 minutes of holding on is nothing! Don't let it get worse and don't let your puppy get bigger before you try to change behavior. 

He might have peed at the end due to emotional conflict...or maybe he let go because he had to pee.... nonetheless... find a more experienced trainer and work with your puppy at home too. Definitely address it now! (..and "train him harder"...what does THAT mean?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

One thing I was shown was to just hold them on leash, standing up, so they can't lay down and chew on the toy, can't really play with the item because they're standing there, and can't take off or race around with it either - hold the leash rather high, like for conformation almost, so they can't do much other than hang onto it. 

It creates a very 'boring' situation for the dog, usually they have something in their mouth so they can run and play or chew it. 

Sooner or later they'll drop it on their own, and then you can reward and praise as you walk away from the item.

Lana


----------



## GNmom (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the good tips. I did a lot of "drop it" today with him using yogurt (something he had never had before). I will keep doing it and use your tips as well. Since Nemo ignored all of our treats in class. I may need to find a better one.

This trainer was a substitute just for one class. I guess Nemo "challenged" her by not letting go (she never tried to pull the item out). She's not very happy about it. So at the end, she said I should train him harder. 



RedDogs said:


> Did you use food in class?
> 
> And due to the trainers response... you need to find someone else... this is NOT stubbornness (and really, I would doubt any "professional" saying that....).
> 
> ...


----------



## GNmom (Jun 15, 2010)

That's a good idea. I've never thought about that. Thank you very much. I will try that tomorrow.



Bender said:


> One thing I was shown was to just hold them on leash, standing up, so they can't lay down and chew on the toy, can't really play with the item because they're standing there, and can't take off or race around with it either - hold the leash rather high, like for conformation almost, so they can't do much other than hang onto it.
> 
> It creates a very 'boring' situation for the dog, usually they have something in their mouth so they can run and play or chew it.
> 
> ...


----------



## GNmom (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been working on Nemo's "Drop it ". He's doing fine. He would drop anything in his mouth very easily except for his bully sticks. I had to use banana or yogurt as a treat for bully sticks.

I also realized why he didn't want to drop at Petsmart the other day. 
Whenever he wants to pee he would "sit" in a very slow manner like something's on his mind. His "down" would be ignored 50% of the time. So failing to "drop it", I think is because he had to pee. Even though he peed right before getting on the car. The puppy free playtime made him want to pee again much sooner than I expected. 

Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Another suggestion*

Compulsion without pain. I taught drop by putting a finger in my dogs mouth and applying just a bit of pressure with my index finger on the back of her palate, the soft spot, roof of mouth rear. It works great. As soon as your dog lets go big time praise and then a treat OR just give them back what ever they just gave up as a reward. So " Drop ", apply pressure, Praise, reward food or object the instant the dog lets go. Make it a game , have fun.


----------



## jackbower6864 (Jul 5, 2014)

*Get you dog to "drop it"*

This is a quick simple exercise to teach you dog to "drop it" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y4VBTm4v3U


----------

